# Looking for advice on Dbol



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm considering taking a cycle of dbol. I've done a lot of research and I'm getting mixed reviews. Can I take it by itself for 4 week and keep my gains. Do i need to do pct? Is it necessary? I've never done this type of thing before sk any help is appreciated. I'm 29 and I've been working out for a long time. Just wanted to try it out to see if I can put a little bit of mass on.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

no its a waste of time..U need a testosterone base to every cycle and u will need a pct..Keeping gains is tough after stopping  no matter what pct u do


----------



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

I've read that. But man I hate needles.. is there anything out there you could recommend?


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

What made you decide to go with an oral for your first cycle?  Can you run an oral only cycle???... sure.  Will you retain as much as if you did something like a test for your first, imho I don't think you will.  You will still need to run a PCT after because running something like dbol for 4 weeks will shut you down and you want to bounce back as fast as possible to try to hold onto the gains you made.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 7, 2020)

Run test with any oral.  Read up and understand pct.


----------



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

Only reason I considered dbol oral was cause I ****in hate needles. I just want to put on like 15-20 lbs. I train hard and est great.


----------



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

I've read up on it. But with all the shit I need to do 1 cycle its going to break the bank. I'd rather just say **** it and keep going natural at that point. I just wanted a little boost if you know what I mean


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> I've read up on it. But with all the shit I need to do 1 cycle its going to break the bank. I'd rather just say **** it and keep going natural at that point. I just wanted a little boost if you know what I mean



Best bet then is to say fk it and stay natural.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

Running a dbol only cycle will heavily shut down your test production after only a week to 10 days of usage. Any strength or mass gains you'll experience will be significantly lost after usage. This is a fact you can't avoid.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> I've read up on it. But with all the shit I need to do 1 cycle its going to break the bank. I'd rather just say **** it and keep going natural at that point. I just wanted a little boost if you know what I mean



My advice would be to invest in improving your diet and adjusting your training... ie eat steak if you're not and eat more if you are and put in big multi-joint compound lifts.


----------



## Grinch (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> I've read up on it. But with all the shit I need to do 1 cycle its going to break the bank. I'd rather just say **** it and keep going natural at that point. I just wanted a little boost if you know what I mean



That's a slippery slope man. If finances are an an issue then that's indicative that now may not he a good time. Also, if you're still researching proper pct protocol then that's also a good sign that you're not quite ready. The whole country is on lockdown, may be a good time to double time it and put the work in. Another thing to consider is getting bloodwork. If you start a cycle during the quarantine you will risk exposure everytime you go to get bloods. And what if your bloods come back jacked up. What if your lipids go ham and you start going into renal failure or somthing? Plus, you dont like needles and those trt needles are ****ing huge bro. You would think you're about to stick a ****ing elephant for an epidural with that thing. It's like a bad dream that you have to watch pierce your flesh and then it cuts through all your innards like greased lightning.....only.its not a dream at all.You'll pull out the needle and watch blood squirt across the room like you just nicked your carotid. It's like a Quentin Tarantino' movie EVERY.SINGLE.TIME.  you'll gain 20 pounds of water and watch it all dissapear after your off cycle. Not to mention the sides. Acid reflux, liver, kidneys, ed, infections, etc.... remember kid. Only you can prevent forest fires.


----------



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

That's the main thing I've been doing.its definitely working. But I feel its just too slow. I train hard and eat like a horse. It's hard for me to put weight on


----------



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

I stayed away from dbol for years just due to the fact that I was afraid of putting on water weight. All of the reports from members made me stay well and clear from it only because I like to stay lean all year round. Recently I had the opportunity to try legit March dbol and was absolutely blown away to say the least. I was approximately 7-8% bf already and figured what the hell. 

I'll just discontinue it if I look like a bloated pig. Well, after 5 weeks I was amazed, and my only regret was not using it sooner. At the time I was only taking a small dose of hg sustanon at 250mg EW and genotropin at 3ius EOD with no AI. I appeared more fuller, and the strength was out of this world from it. I went as high as 40mg ED, but mainly stayed around 30mg throughout the duration. Mainly due to the lethargy that it created. Appetite was strong and I looked better every day. It literally put any water that I had retained in ALL the right places and the pumps were amazing. Love the stuff and will be using it again this summer.


----------



## bvs (Apr 7, 2020)

Its pretty clear that you have not done enough research. Dbol only cycles are a bad idea if you want good results. Everyone says they train hard and eat lots but follow it up by saying I can't put on weight and want a quick fix, doesn't make sense


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> That's the main thing I've been doing.its definitely working. But I feel its just too slow. I train hard and eat like a horse. It's hard for me to put weight on



Remember the faster you put it on... the faster it can go.  

You can always eat more.  Drink a shake with each meal instead of water.  Since it sounds like you're on a budget then start eating beef and potatoes.  Eggs and oatmeal.  Also milk... become friends with it.  And you better be deadlifting and squatting.  

Build that foundation brick by brick.


----------



## Nick204 (Apr 7, 2020)

I did say it was going to break the bank. But I mean I only said that because I didnt want to spend all this money on shit if it was only going to be temporary. I eat all that and more. I do big lifts and dont shy away from them. I know it sounds shitty but I just wanted to cheat a little lol. I'd rather spend the money on food I think. Since I'm always ****in hungry haha.


----------



## Grinch (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> That's the main thing I've been doing.its definitely working. But I feel its just too slow. I train hard and eat like a horse. It's hard for me to put weight on



Yup,that's the game though. When I started here a couple of years ago I was 175 and it wasnt a good 175. I dont gain very easily. I'm almost 195 now. I tried aas for a boost alot like yourself and ended up shutdown.  My natural levels came back over time but my test never rebounded so I'm trt now. Pillar has a really good bulking thread on the forum. Its stickied somewhere. There's also a few ectos on tje forum that have put on some pretty serious muscle naturally without aas. Research the forum, use the search bar, ask questions, have fun, troll Bundy. 

It seems like you already know you dont want to run aas. You're looking for a shortcut that could be very costly to you long term. Slap hands!!


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 7, 2020)

If you are hungry and struggling to put on size, that’s probably the biggest problem right there. If you trying to put on size and it’s hard to make the scale move, you shouldn’t ever be hungry. Your diet obviously has wholes. Invest in a scale, Make a set diet of 5-6 meals per day. Figure out the calories and macros you need and stick to it. Increase calories when the scale doesn’t move. I have to eat a lot to put on size, can’t remember the last time I didn’t struggle to get all my food in while bulking, it might be mentally harder then dieting. 

feel free to post up your diet when you figure it out for review by the fellas on here and your training split/ routine.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 7, 2020)

I was forcing myself to eat to gain, eat when I didn't want to and more then I wanted to.

Only times it seems it didn't bother was after training.

I was not a bodybuilder but powerlifter so I didn't focus on extreme leanness at that point.

When I was training for leanness and cardio I was 215lb, got into powerlifting and stayed lean up to 225lbs, after that fat came with muscle and got to 280lbs.

I never got to a 280lbs fatass either I was very mucsle bound just not ready for a photo shot.

All this took time, hard work with no excuses, took YEARS, took a lot of food and rest.

You have to earn it at some point and honestly it starts getting hard, very hard.

You have to trick things up and always push yourself smartly to not hurt yourself but we all end up doing so.

15 to 20 pounds with the years you have in is no cake walk, 4 weeks of dbol is not going to do it.

Learn to add 5 more pounds then rethink your pussiness of needles, still scared build 5 more pounds then rethink it again.

This lifestyle either to build the most strength or best body takes almost a decade before you really understand your own self.

I remember guys like Mark Bell and bigger names telling me about how long it took them to learn about just themself, Mark said 13 years for him!


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> I've read that. But man I hate needles.. is there anything out there you could recommend?



You have no tattoos or piercings?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 7, 2020)

i ran dbol at 50mg for 8 weeks,  i put on a pound a day for the first 15 or so days then stayed at that weight and just got stronger, great drug for strength and size - as it should be is was created to help win the Olympics haha.

my estro didn't skyrocket on it but i could feel a little soreness or sensitivity in my nips, not enough for me to take an AI though and once i came off the dbol i was fine,  i do carry i higher bf% as a strength athlete and i know many guys with more fat than I, and they don't have issues ether,  i found it just made me look thick in my upper back.  i think those 10 of those 15 pounds went onto my traps haha.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> I've read that. But man I hate needles.. is there anything out there you could recommend?



Steroids arent for everyone....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

Nick204 said:


> I'm considering taking a cycle of dbol. I've done a lot of research and I'm getting mixed reviews. Can I take it by itself for 4 week and keep my gains. Do i need to do pct? Is it necessary? I've never done this type of thing before sk any help is appreciated. I'm 29 and I've been working out for a long time. Just wanted to try it out to see if I can put a little bit of mass on.



I have been working out longer than you have been alive so saying that you you have been working out a long time is more of an opinion. 

If you have spent time doing real research, I can't imagine finding anything that would tell you that doing dbol alone is a good idea. A cycle for any man has to have testosterone in it. There is no way around it.

The only gains that you will get on 4 weeks of dbol is severe water retention and 4 weeks later, you will likely be smaller than you started out to begin with. Your natural test levels will have crashed and you will look and feel like garbage.

Honestly, if you can't handle a needle, steroids isn't for you.

Stay natural. Workout consistently and eat more. You will gain muscle over time. It is inevitable.


----------

